# 2005 GTO is TOTALED. Input please!



## gt4awd (Mar 26, 2012)

This GTO has been nothing but problems since I bought it. Now it has reached its end after a short ownership. CURSED I say! Details... Rear passenger side impact by speeding vehicle 55-60MPH. Estimate to repair 20k due to severe frame damage. Passenger rear wheel assembly took a lot of impact force as well. Unsure of drive train damage at this point. Should I consider buying back this GTO for part out? At what price should I cut off from the idea? Would I likely net a profit doing so? Almost all components, and body is in great condition. I doubt there is any transmission, and definitely no engine damage...


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Lead sled*

$20,000? Back in the day, you could've had that panel leaded out, a good used axle, frame straightened, and miscellaneous other items worked out for about $400. TOPS. :lol: $20,000 could've bought you a nice lil house.  Seriously though, sorry about your ride, man.  The salvage and shipping of parts might be a pitfall. I suppose that it would all depend on what they are offering you for it versus scavenging, storing, cleaning and shipping all those "goodies". Seems to me like a lot of headaches. (Seems you've already had your share of them with this one. Sometimes it just best to say "good riddance"!). BUT, that's just my opinion.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I tend to agree with gjones in that if it's been "been nothing but problems since you bought it" why not just take the insurance payout and move on rather than taking on more potential problems by attempting to part it out?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

. . . and another one bites the dust.


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

The biggest and easiest to remove value part left is the engine and transmission .... they are going for 4-7K but they are very available on eBay. I agree with the others on this thread that the hassle of stripping the car might not be worth it. How much is the insurance company willing to sell it back to you for? Would you be at all interested in buying another GTO?


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

Take the insurance money and move on to another car. The GTOs were a mistake on the drawing board.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

drmustang said:


> Take the insurance money and move on to another car. The GTOs were a mistake on the drawing board.


Says the guy with the cookie cutter car


----------



## Metallifan (Jan 6, 2013)

Yep, big mistake. Especially seeing how they completely outperformed Mustangs until 5 years after their release.


----------



## gt4awd (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys. Feel the same about buyback. I guess typically they offer 10% or up. So say 2k at least, but I think they'll want more. True I have seen same engines/trans sitting on ebay for many months. I could potentially put the LS2 in my parked 350z however.

I did really like the GTO other than it's issues, but no I will not get another. My plan is going for a Toyota Supra. Just have to figure out financing or personal loan to make up the difference. Not sure what the settlement on GTO will be yet. Will find out in next few days.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

If the insurance company is going to pay you $20k, TAKE IT !!!!! and run. You can easily replace it with that dollar amount.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

SANDU002 said:


> If the insurance company is going to pay you $20k, TAKE IT !!!!! and run. You can easily replace it with that dollar amount.


^ this...


----------



## darkostoj (Apr 3, 2011)

yeah, i'm selling my 76mm front mount turbocharged GTO for wayyyy less than 20k. I say take it too!


----------



## Kingmanbc (Apr 28, 2012)

Dang that was a hard hit, gto's have been dropping like flies lately.


----------



## gt4awd (Mar 26, 2012)

All I can say is the GTO potentially saved my life. I can only imagine a subcompact 2500LB range vehicle being hit the same way. The damage would have been severe. I'm thankful no one was serious injured. I do miss the GTO, but it's gone. Bought a 93' Integra 150k miles one owner as daily driver until I find the Supra I want... By the way, insurance payed out $17.5k on the GTO.


----------



## sostowsk (Apr 6, 2013)

How many miles were on her when she got smacked?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## gt4awd (Mar 26, 2012)

65,000


----------



## gt4awd (Mar 26, 2012)

Bought my supra. 1994 twin turbo automatic. Black on black leather, alarm w/ keyfob, cd audio 7 speaker, and a one owner. All original 175k miles. Near mint condition.


----------



## Hammerstone (Jun 16, 2013)

gt4awd said:


> This GTO has been nothing but problems since I bought it. Now it has reached its end after a short ownership. CURSED I say! Details... Rear passenger side impact by speeding vehicle 55-60MPH. Estimate to repair 20k due to severe frame damage. Passenger rear wheel assembly took a lot of impact force as well. Unsure of drive train damage at this point. Should I consider buying back this GTO for part out? At what price should I cut off from the idea? Would I likely net a profit doing so? Almost all components, and body is in great condition. I doubt there is any transmission, and definitely no engine damage...


First take some of the cash and get driving lessons for the one who pulled out in front of a speeding vehicle.


That looked fixable. Little pulling, replace a panel or two, couple axles to be sure....

Frames and Uni-bodies are two different things


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hammerstone said:


> First take some of the cash and get driving lessons for the one who pulled out in front of a speeding vehicle.
> 
> 
> That looked fixable. Little pulling, replace a panel or two, couple axles to be sure....
> ...


Moot point---old dead post. Read the post just above yours. It's a done deal. GTO is gone; Supra is in his drveway/garage........and, not to knock the original poster, but who needs the driving lessons more? The one speeding or the one that pulled out?


----------

